# TOOL, the band



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Hey, is anybody here into TOOL? I started listening to Tool several months ago. I love the music, and the lyrics are very therapeutic. I can relate to a lot of it because of my IBS.-Julia


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

I LOVE tool. They are really good to listen to for me because of the emotions envoloved in thier lyrics. and the music gives me goosebumps.







They rock and got a grammy too. Its like a personal thearpy sesson in my car


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Cool! The other day I was wondering if most of the people who listen to it really identify with it. I don't think I would identify with it as much if I didn't have IBS. It's not that my life was perfect before I had it. It's just that it has really gone beyond anything I've ever experienced. When your boyfriend dumps you, it sucks and you feel like it's the end of the world, but deep down you know you'll move on sooner or later. When it's a chronic desease -- it'll be with you as long as you're here.Anyway, you know how their whole philosophy is about therapy and development through pain? I really dig that. It's like learning to swim by being thrown in the water. The pain is going to be here whether you want it or not, but you have a choice to just moan and whine about it or to understand as part of being human and let it transform you. (Not that I don't whine anymore. I'm still working on it.) Since I've had IBS, I've had a mojor creative break-through (I'm an animator,)I started writing poetry and I've become interested in yoga and meditation. But I'm wondering if people who have relatively normal lives can relate to all of that stuff in Tool. I guess when you have a chronic desease, you start wondering whether you could still assume that other people are like you.


----------

